# Riding the 17 mile drive question.



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll be in Pacific Grove for a few days. Is it free to bike the 17 mile drive, or do they charge you like they do cars? More curious than being cheap....


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Pretty sure it's free to bike.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes, it is free to ride. Take your camera and a jacket. If you go in the morning it will be overcast and cool. (well a 99% chance) 

Here is a loop I put together:

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/monterey/642174414


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

ejr13 said:


> I'll be in Pacific Grove for a few days. Is it free to bike the 17 mile drive, or do they charge you like they do cars? More curious than being cheap....


Not to spoil the parade but please grow eyes in the back of your head as you ride. The area is beyond gorgeous and the focus tends to shift away from driving attentively. Ride early enough that you avoid the most congested times. If you ride from Monterey along the coast, the stretch of road from the Aquarium all the way to the entrance to 17 Mile Drive has virtually no shoulder.



CHL


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. Just did a little cruise around town, had to hang w/family so tomorrow I'll ride. Watchout for cars AND deer CHL !

Blue cheese head - thanks for the route but I had trouble linking as I only have my iPhone for access.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Add in the ride along the paved biking/hiking trail between Monterey and Marina and you can put together a nice 53 mile loop. Great ride.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Ronman:

I'm planning to ride 17 Mile Drive this weekend. Should I stay away during 4th of July weekend? Also, I would like to start somewhere around Fort Ord. Do you know where I can park closely to the trail or should I just park near Marina State Beach? 

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

There is parking at the Fort Ord campus that connects to the bike path along the beach. I can't tell you exactly how the two connect because I didn't park there for the bike ride, but while on the beach trail I rode past the entrance to the campus. I parked along the beach near Pacific Grove, south of Monterey. I think I remember finding a map of the new campus online a while back. You might check this out and see if it shows the bike trail. 
The weekend of the Fourth is probably going to be very busy. In addition to it being a holiday, the motorcycle grand prix is in town this weekend. There are going to be thousands of tourists there along with thousands of bikes. Most gather at Laguna Seca for the race then down town at Cannery Row on Saturday and Sunday evenings. It's a great weekend and I've attended it myself (I also ride motorcycles) but it's probably a bad weekend for cycling in the area.


----------

